# NGD: ESP Ben Savage BS-7



## sirshredsalot (May 24, 2012)

Really badass guitar. Im amazed at the quality. Just about beats everything in the price range by a longshot. Im even thinking about selling a couple guitars to get a buz, or AW-7. The neck feels amazing.. the finish is really thin, thinner than a prestige neck. I'm also stoked they didn't skimp out and use puny frets on these things, they are nice and meaty. The neck profile is perfect. Doesn't feel super thin, but enough to please any ibanez fan. It feels and looks twice its value. Sounds amazing!

These pics don't do it justice.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 24, 2012)

Oh man I need one of these.


----------



## Progfather (May 24, 2012)

Glad to read some feedback about this new guitar. I've been keeping an eye on this thing for about a month since it is everything I want in a quality 7 string. (Quality passive pickups that come stock? That's unheard of!) *sarcasm*

I'm pumped to get my hands on this thing. Great job scoring that axe.


----------



## slaiv (May 24, 2012)

I just can't get past that headstock. Everything else looks killer.

Looks like a natural finish on the neck? Or is there a layer of satin on it?


----------



## Angus Clark (May 24, 2012)

My favourite model by ESP right now. Absolutely beautiful.
Congrats dude.


----------



## mniel8195 (May 24, 2012)

does the neck feel plasticky? not really a word but i have noticed that on some of the ltd's ive played with maple necks.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 24, 2012)

I wish ESP/LTD would mask off their unpainted necks in a more aesthetically pleasing manner instead of that angular crap. Also, can't deal with cockstocks.

...but other than that, stellar specs/looks. With the recent slew of quality signature LTDs (that one might actually _buy_ since none of them have giant graphics or band logo inlays) it would seem they are on a distinguished road.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 24, 2012)

Man that looks awesome!! Congrats on the new guitar.


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 24, 2012)

Killer dude! Absolutely bad ass combo. 
Gonna go against the haters of the cock and neck masking. 
I love the cockstock on this and most any horizon ESP produces and the angled style of body to neck masking is awesome. That satin finish must feel great assuming it is the same as what they have on the Rob Arnold model. 
Congrats!


----------



## Angus Clark (May 24, 2012)

slaiv said:


> I just can't get past that headstock.





Pikka Bird said:


> Also, can't deal with cockstocks.



Huh. Each to their own, but I fraking _love_ the cockstock.


----------



## DoomJazz (May 24, 2012)

cockstock? Yesplease.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (May 24, 2012)

love d back of d neck, no sticky black paint allover 
How does that veneer look in person?
Is it confirmed, Mik?


----------



## sirshredsalot (May 24, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> cockstock? Yesplease.




yeah, I love the cock too. I Prefer it over the hockey stick actually. 

The neck has a satin finish. Think Ibanez prestige with slightly less finish. No gloss to it. Its actually identical to the coat they use on the ESP M-II. So if you've played one of those, thats how it feels.

The neck doesn't feel plasticy at all..Thats actually something I was concerned about, along with the frets. The LTD's I played in the past didn't feel this good. Frets are nice and beefy and the neck fits the hands nicely. I remember reading somewhere that the profile was modeled after the ESP 7.


----------



## sirshredsalot (May 24, 2012)

ExhumedShadow said:


> love d back of d neck, no sticky black paint allover
> How does that veneer look in person?
> Is it confirmed, Mik?



Yeah, says Korea on the back of the neck. The veneer looks badass in person. Im really impressed with it.


----------



## prashanthan (May 24, 2012)

Wow, it looks so much better than the pictures on the ESP website. Do the inlays glow in the dark? Perhaps it's just me but they look like they ought to, which would be quite practical actually. Happy NGD mate, really nice axe!



...and the cockstock is awesome.


----------



## sirshredsalot (May 24, 2012)

prashanthan said:


> Wow, it looks so much better than the pictures on the ESP website. Do the inlays glow in the dark? Perhaps it's just me but they look like they ought to, which would be quite practical actually. Happy NGD mate, really nice axe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the cockstock is awesome.



Nah, they don't glow. But the white pops just enough to aid in navigation. I personally prefer the inlay less look. It has side dots which help out.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 24, 2012)

Now the wait for the AW-7's to start rolling in. 
Happy NGD!!! I'm thoroughly jealous.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 24, 2012)

thats sick!!!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 24, 2012)

freakin' amazing! 
if it didn't have a trem i'd be ALL OVER DAT 

Would love to hear some sound clips if possible and i'm sure everyone else on the board is dying to hear it as well :-D


----------



## nostealbucket (May 24, 2012)

cockstock!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 24, 2012)

Love this one, my favorite of the 3 sig models!  Nothing wrong with a little cockstock!


----------



## oremus91 (May 24, 2012)

I didn't know before a few weeks ago about the satin neck, this makes me immensely more interested but at that price point I would choose a carvin over it.


----------



## squid-boy (May 24, 2012)

Yes, the cockstock!


----------



## otisct20 (May 24, 2012)

HNGD! I want one of these now lol


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 24, 2012)

I love it! 

I just hate that the tuner for the D string is on the bass side, unlike my H 207. For some reason, it's always bothers me when a 7 string has that particular tuner arrangement. There are so many guitars I've seen, such as this one, or Dev's sig model, or the Dell'Isola model posted here earlier, where I love the design, and then I cringe when I see the tuner for the D string on that side.

But I Digress, H.N.G.D, and enjoy the axe, man.


----------



## damico529 (May 24, 2012)

fucking nice man, im straight up jealous. HNGD!


----------



## Floppystrings (May 24, 2012)

The maple fretboard looks awesome.

Finally a production 7 with a maple board, dangggg it is sexies!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2012)

I need that guitar in my life.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 24, 2012)

holy quartersawn maple neck batman! congrats!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 24, 2012)

Fucking love dat


----------



## Grack (May 24, 2012)

Looks badass, man! Not sure what the problem with the headstock is, it looks good!

MOAR PIX!!!11!


----------



## Levi79 (May 24, 2012)

God damn that's hot.


----------



## Blackheim (May 24, 2012)

Moar Pics please... NAO!!


----------



## broj15 (May 24, 2012)

This oozes class. Happy NGD.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 25, 2012)

Man, this is an awesome guitar, I'll probably order one next week. A few questions:

- Did you order online, or local dealer? 
- If it's not too much to ask, how much did you pay for it? 
- How do the CL/LF sound in the alder body? 
- Any comments on the quality of the floyd tremolo would be great. 

Many thanks, and HNGD.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 25, 2012)

Nice! That looks better than the one Ben currently has and plays live because he has his old prototype with the Savage inlay and it has EMG routes because he pulled them out and put in a CL/LF combo hahaha.

HNGD!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## sirshredsalot (May 25, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Man, this is an awesome guitar, I'll probably order one next week. A few questions:
> 
> - Did you order online, or local dealer?
> - If it's not too much to ask, how much did you pay for it?
> ...



I pre-ordered mine from gear hounds. It was like $999 or something like that. Ive always been a fan of these pickups, but Ive never heard them in an alder guitar until now. I've had them in a basswood guitar. I really like them in alder, super thick with great sustain. The floyd is great, stays in tune really well. I've played guitars with the FR1000 and they have always been pretty solid.


----------



## CruzDrum (May 25, 2012)

dude its all about the cockstock


----------



## IronGoliath (May 25, 2012)

I wait with baited breath every day for word on my AW-7 I ordered more than 2 months ago.

This satiates that for about 5 minutes.

Thank you for sharing, the guitar looks absolutely marvelous.


----------



## littledoc (May 25, 2012)

Man, these look absolutely awesome. I still don't know if I could go back to a Floyd after using the Edge Zero, but this is my favorite model ESP has released in years.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 25, 2012)

The cock stock, it's not particularly my headstock of choice, but I think it works well with the BS-7. I think it looks much better in reality because it's angled.

As for the Carvin comparison, I agree it's kind of tempting although I don't think (I tried!) you'll be able to match the BS-7 price + leaving enough room to buy and install the CL/LF.


----------



## IronGoliath (May 25, 2012)

Looking at the paint job again, it's very reminiscent of a regius 7 to me. I know they have flamed maple tops but I just get dat feel; bro.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 25, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Finally a production 7 with a maple board, dangggg it is sexies!



+ Good stock pickups that match well with the body woods

That guitar looks awesome!!

Are they locking tuners at the headstock? If so then this guitar is going on my GAS list.(edit: Bah! costs 650 dollars more to get it in the EU)


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 25, 2012)

Yep the tuners are locking, here is a pic courtesy of Studio Gears


----------



## areyna21 (May 25, 2012)

Everything about this guitar is badass a maple board seven without big ass routes for actives is tempting. +1 for the cockstock it is my favorite by far


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 25, 2012)

Need that in my life...


----------



## The Norsemen (May 25, 2012)

That thing looks fantastic.
Except for it being backwards and all.


----------



## Nag (May 25, 2012)

it looks way better in real than on the stock pics. I always found that maple board meh but in fact it looks coolnwith that finish 

HNGD !


----------



## drmosh (May 25, 2012)

That'th thuper thexy!
Hadn't even heard of these before, I may have to buy one now. damnit


----------



## eaeolian (May 25, 2012)

Those look VERY sharp. I dig. How do the DiMarzios work in it?

CLIPS!


----------



## GTailly (May 25, 2012)

Looking pretty simple yet classy.
Cool guitar mate.


----------



## technomancer (May 25, 2012)

^ Sounds like you're REALLY looking for something to complain about 

Looks awesome, HNGD


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 25, 2012)

Christ, that's friggin epic!

HNGD dude!


----------



## Prydogga (May 25, 2012)

Oh my, the neckthrough is genius. I love when ESP/Ltd do the natural neck/painted body. Looks great! I've been tossing up an AW-7, even though I'm not big on 7s, it's just so appealing. This is too!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 25, 2012)

I love the teardrop headstock, way better that what they're doing with the 3x3 Horizon series currently.

Quite honestly, a model with these features is long overdue in an affordable model such as this. Before, only custom shop or Japaneze models would boast these features.

I wouldn't mind seeing the F series make a comback, with passives and a real OFR7, perhaps even in natural wood finishes.


----------



## Decipher (May 25, 2012)

Happy NGD! It's pretty exciting to see one of these out in the wild now. Looks like a beauty.

PS I also love the cockstock!


----------



## dirtool (May 25, 2012)

never like a maple fretboard guitar,but this one is beast!!!
considering to get one lol


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (May 25, 2012)

Looks great! I personally like the 'cock-stock' headstock way better than their normal pointy headstock.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 25, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Looks great! I personally like the 'cock-stock' headstock way better than their normal pointy headstock.



To me it depends on what guitar it's on. The pointy headstock looks great on the Mirage and the V, but not on anything else. Just as the teardrop headstock would look weird on, say, a Viper. ESP has done a great job at making headstocks that match the guitars, and I'm glad to see the cockstock making a comeback, even if it is just with this and the Rob Caggiano sigs. I know I'd get one on any Horizon custom I got from ESP.


----------



## Grack (May 25, 2012)

Zeno said:


> I'm glad to see the cockstock making a comeback, even if it is just with this and the Rob Caggiano sigs. I know I'd get one on any Horizon custom I got from ESP.



It's also on the Horizon 3s.


----------



## Key_Maker (May 25, 2012)

I... Must... Resist...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 25, 2012)

Grack said:


> It's also on the Horizon 3s.



I'm basing what I'm saying off what I've seen on the USA website. They don't have the Horizon 3s over here. Shame, really, I love that body shape.


----------



## littledoc (May 25, 2012)

Slight OT, but I'm curious if anyone knows whether the AW-7 also has a natural satin neck. Google was unhelpful, since so few people have actually held one. 

Having (briefly) owned an Alexi-600, I can vouch for the smoothness of ESP/LTD's satin necks. They're quite nice and definitely better than most in that price range.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 25, 2012)

Based on the pic that Alex posted, the answer is no, it has the same finish as the body.
Here:


----------



## Heroin (May 26, 2012)

wow that looks suuuper sexy, can't wait to see the AW-7's and ZH-7's ngds


----------



## jake7doyle (May 26, 2012)

Jealous. HNGD


----------



## IronGoliath (May 26, 2012)

So.. WHERE DEM CLIPS AT BRO?


----------



## Papaoneil (May 26, 2012)

Cockstock = win


----------



## Djentlyman (May 27, 2012)

+1 for the cockstock and dimarzios. Looks very sharp with a classy finish. Needs clips!!


----------



## 7slinger (May 27, 2012)

sirshredsalot said:


> yeah, I love the cock too. I Prefer it



lol 

hell of a lot of cock talk in this thread 

guitar looks great. I've been happy with ibanez for a long time but ESP definitely has my attention lately


----------



## Ericbrujo (May 27, 2012)

CLIPS !!


----------



## dirtool (May 28, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Based on the pic that Alex posted, the answer is no, it has the same finish as the body.
> Here:



the neck look like a 6 string


----------



## thatguy5557123 (May 28, 2012)

I love the saw blade on the head stock so classy yet brutal


----------



## Rypac (May 29, 2012)

I'm not normally the biggest fan of maple fretboards but it looks beautiful on this one. Congrats on the guitar man!


----------



## themike (May 29, 2012)

thatguy5557123 said:


> I love the saw blade on the head stock so classy yet brutal



I believe all 3 models have that on the back of the headstock - definitely a cool little detail!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 29, 2012)

A slightly off topic question here: If I wanna buy a brass block for this trem (OFD 7-string), which one should I get, the 34mm or the 37mm, here:
Big Blocks - 7 String : FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades

Thanks.

*EDIT:* To clarify, I'm talking about the trem that comes with the BS-7, the FR-1000


----------



## Vinchester (May 29, 2012)

I'm usually not tempted by LTDs, but damn!!!

The only thing that prevents me from getting it is that it's not available in my country


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 3, 2012)

thatguy5557123 said:


> I love the saw blade on the head stock so classy yet brutal





th3m1ke said:


> I believe all 3 models have that on the back of the headstock - definitely a cool little detail!



Yes, from what I've seen all 3 models have that on the back of the headstock. Mine certainly has it on it and it's growing on me really quick!!!

To the OP, Very cool axe bro! Happy NGD, and good to see that someone else is the first to have one of the 3 WC sigs on here. Let's see who will be the first to have the ZH-7...


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 3, 2012)

Man, esp is starting to win me over, especially in the under 1k price range.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 3, 2012)

Gotta say, this one is my favorite of the Whitechapel sigs. Nothing against Alex, though. 

Grats.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jun 4, 2012)

Aghhh! It's so sexy! I need to add this and the AW to my army!
HNGD!!


----------



## SuRTiFy (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow.. That looks amazing! Love the headstock!


----------



## mickeyr (Apr 18, 2013)

hey, does it sound bright and djenty? or can it cope with say a jeff loomis low end tonewise?


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 18, 2013)

mickeyr said:


> hey, does it sound bright and djenty? or can it cope with say a jeff loomis low end tonewise?



In my experience it's somewhat brighter of a guitar, but it chugs well for Loomis type stuff, not really very djenty unless you're trying. I can switch between it and my all mahogany Hellraiser without much problem. The pickups will be the main difference between what you're wanting tone-wise. The EMGs in my 6 string Hellraiser have more gain than the CL/LF combo in my BS-7, so I have to add a bit more gain when I switch to the 7 from the 6.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 20, 2013)

Those guitars are so sexy.. 
Hngd


----------



## mickeyr (Apr 22, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> In my experience it's somewhat brighter of a guitar, but it chugs well for Loomis type stuff, not really very djenty unless you're trying. I can switch between it and my all mahogany Hellraiser without much problem. The pickups will be the main difference between what you're wanting tone-wise. The EMGs in my 6 string Hellraiser have more gain than the CL/LF combo in my BS-7, so I have to add a bit more gain when I switch to the 7 from the 6.



thanks that really settled my concerns! but does the neck pu get a rich petrucci / michael romeo voicing or is it closer to malmsteen\loomis\becker tone?
thanks again


----------

